# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] Κασετοφωνο/Ραδιο Blaupunkt

## vaggelis1

Το κασετοφωνο Blaupunkt σε Rover 414 του 1995 σταματησε να δουλευει.Το ραδιο δουλευει κανονικα.Πως μπορω να το φτιαξω?

----------


## Papas00zas

Ιμαντες αρχικά....και μετά κοιτάς τάσεις....δεν μας είπες όμως τα συμπτώματα....αυτά πάντως είχαν πολύ ευαισθητη lcd....σε αμαξι φιλου χάλασε μαλλον απο τον ηλιο και τη ζεστη....

----------


## vaggelis1

Η οθονη λειτουργει κανονικα(αν εξαιρεσει κανεις οτι ισως εχει καει καποιο led κ οι μισες ενδειξεις δν φαινονται)
Οταν βαζω την κασετα κανονικα θα επρεπε να ξεκιναει να παιζει.Αντιθετα δν κανει τιποτα σαν να μην εχω καμια κασετα.

----------


## Papas00zas

Το εγραψα παραπαω αλλά μάλλον δεν το πρόσεξες....απο τάσεις τι γίνεται; ποιο μοντέλο ρ/κ ειναι;

----------


## vaggelis1

Μοντέλο:
*Blaupunkt Montreal RCM 45*Όταν λες απο τάσεις τι γίνεται τι εννόεις?Πως μπορώ να το τσεκάρω?

----------


## Karny

πρέπει να το ανοίξεις από πάνω να δεις τι κάνει.μπορεί να θέλει ιμάντα, μπορεί να χάλασε ο μικροδιακόπτης που δίνει την εντολή στο μοτέρ, πολλά μπορεί να είναι.δες τι κάνει

----------


## vaggelis1

Το άνοιξα.Οι ιμάντες δείχνουν σε καλή κατάσταση.Τι αλλο μπορώ να ελεγξω?Το μοτερ πως μπορω να το ελεγξω?

----------


## ezizu

> ...........Τι αλλο μπορώ να ελεγξω?Το μοτερ πως μπορω να το ελεγξω?


Σου έγραψαν παραπάνω, πέρα από τους ιμάντες και για έναν μικροδιακόπτη που αλλάζει κατάσταση όταν μπει η κασέτα στον μηχανισμό  και μέσω αυτού << ειδοποιείται >> ο επεξεργαστής, ώστε με την σειρά του να δώσει εντολή για να ξεκινήσει το μοτέρ.
Οπότε μπορείς/πρέπει να ελέγξεις και αυτόν . 

Έλεγξε επίσης αν υπάρχει τάση 12V στους ακροδέκτες του μοτέρ (εννοείται με την κασέτα εντός του μηχανισμού).

Το μοτέρ μπορείς να το ελέγξεις , *βγάζοντας το στον αέρα* και δίνοντάς του  τροφοδοσία (12V) από εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό (*προσοχή στην πολικότητα*) .

----------


## vaggelis1

Ο μικροδιακόπτης είναι αυτός που έχω σημαδέψει με το βέλος?
Του λείπει ένα καλώδιο ή ειναι φυσιολογικό να είναι έτσι?

20160425_220825.jpg20160425_220723.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Αυτός είναι όντως ένας μικροδιακόπτης, αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου πω 100% ότι είναι αυτός για τον οποίο μιλάμε (μπορεί αυτός να είναι π.χ. για το mute).
Βγάλε μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες του μηχανισμού (πάνω, μπροστά, πίσω,δεξιά, αριστερά ,βασικά εκεί που είναι/πάνε τα καλώδια) ώστε να βγει πιο ασφαλές συμπέρασμα.  

Όπως μπορώ να καταλάβω από την φωτογραφία, μάλλον είναι φυσιολογικό, δεν λείπει κάτι. 
Η μια επαφή του διακόπτη είναι συνδεδεμένη στο καλώδιο και η άλλη (μέσω της βίδας / ελάσματος) στην γείωση/σασί.

----------

FILMAN (27-04-16)

----------


## vaggelis1

Παραθέτω μερικές ακόμη

Καταγραφή.jpg20160425_164719.jpg20160425_164726.jpg20160425_220759.jpg20160425_220812.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Στην 4η φωτογραφία, φαίνεται άλλος ένας διακόπτης.
Βρίσκεται στην αριστερή πλευρά του μηχανισμού , δίπλα από το μοτέρ (κάτω από το μοτέρ όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία) .
Έλεγξε τον και αυτόν οπωσδήποτε......... κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αυτός είναι που δίνει την εντολή για να ξεκινήσει το μοτέρ .

----------


## vaggelis1

Κατάλαβα ποιον λες αλλά πως εννοείς τον έλεγχο?Εκ πρωτης όψεως εχει 3 μεταλλικές επαφές απο τις οποίες οι 2 ειναι συνδεδεμενες με καλωδιο.

----------


## ezizu

Τον μετράς με πολύμετρο (σε επιλογή buzzer ή σε μέτρηση αντίστασης) .
Θα πρέπει όταν είναι κλειστός να μετράς μηδενική αντίσταση (μεταξύ των επαφών που πάνε τα δυο καλωδίων ) και όταν είναι ανοιχτός θα πρέπει να μετράς άπειρη αντίσταση.
Το κλειστός / ανοιχτός  (δηλαδή οι δυο καταστάσεις του διακόπτη) ελέγχεται από τον άσπρο μοχλό που υπάρχει στην μια πλευρά (απέναντι από τις επαφές) του διακόπτη .
Δηλαδή ο μοχλός αυτό έχει ουσιαστικά δυο θέσεις, μια όταν είναι πατημένος και μια όταν δεν είναι πατημένος  (με κάποιο κατσαβιδάκι πατάς τον μοχλό και μετράς με το πολύμετρο  και μετά τον αφήνεις και ξαναμετράς, έτσι έχεις μετρήσει και  για στις δυο θέσεις / καταστάσεις αντίστοιχα).
Ελπίζω να είναι το διατύπωσα καλά, ώστε να γίνει εύκολα κατανοητό.

----------


## vaggelis1

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις επεξηγηματικές απαντήσεις.Έχω μια απορία ακόμη.Το καλώδιο με το κόκκινο κούμπωμα φαίνεται σαν να είναι κομμένο κάποιο καλώδιο.Είναι σωστό να είναι έτσι?
Το βύσμα έχει 6 μεταλλικές επαφές και από τα 6 καλώδια μόνο τα 5 συνεχίζουν(το τέρμα δεξιά δείχνει κομμένο).
20160425_220723.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Προφανώς χρειάζονται μόνο 5 καλώδια αλλά δεν υπήρχε 5πολική φίσα αυτού του τύπου.

----------


## vaggelis1

Πριν κανα χρονο ειχα παει το ραδιοφωνο σε service επειδη εκανε καποια παρασιτα(εναν συνεχομενο ηχο) κ μετα απο καιρο δοκιμασα να βαλω  κασετα αλλα δν δουλευε κ γι αυτο ψαχνω να δω αν το καλωδιο που ειναι κομμενο εγινε κατα την "επισκευη".

----------


## Papas00zas

Θα χρειαστεί το σχέδιο του ρ/κ....το βρήκα....
http://elektrotanya.com/blaupunkt_mo.../download.html 
Τασεις ενοούσα στο μοτέρ αν πάει κάτι για αρχή....mea culpa....

----------


## vaggelis1

Ευχαριστω αλλα δεν ξερω αρκετα στο πως να το αξιοποιησω

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ευχαριστω αλλα δεν ξερω αρκετα στο πως να το αξιοποιησω


Βαγγέλη ξέρεις να ξεβιδώνεις αλλά μόνο μέχρι εκεί. Η βοήθεια είναι μέχρι ένα σημείο και πολύ καλά σου είπαν τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά τι πρέπει να κοιτάξεις.Τώρα βίδωσέ το πάλι και πήγαινέ το να στο φτιάξουν.

----------

